
(Nothing else) MATor(s): Monitoring the Anonymity of Tor's Path Selection - markmassie
https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/621
======
chatmasta
Awesome work! Congrats on the ACM acceptance. Shameless plug, but I did/am
doing some research on the same subject of path selection. [1]

People were mostly excited about the TorCoin aspect of our paper, but our path
selection algorithm reduces latency in hidden services (by requiring only 3
relays instead of 6), and allows each circuit to be publicly verifiable,
privately addressable.

[1]
[http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/dissent/papers/hotpets14-torpath.pd...](http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/dissent/papers/hotpets14-torpath.pdf)

